# Advice for a newbie



## TanMan (Aug 20, 2012)

I've really grown to like StP a lot lately, but I see a lot of posts here about "dirty arrogant kids" this, "d-bag kids" that, whatnot. 
I'm only 17. When I turn 18 I plan to take the first train out. And just go. And with all these posts going around about "fucking kids" I'd like to know how I can assure I won't become one of those "fucking kids". So what I'm asking you is for any advice really? Advice on how to stay away from that "fucking kids" label. 
I mean, I know the basic "keep squats clean for the next person, always be humble and tell the truth about how long you been riding, don't carry a 'fuck you pay me' attitude, and whatnot." but, what are the essential things to keep in mind to gain respect of other travelers?


----------



## Eric ASche (Aug 21, 2012)

You just said them.


----------



## TanMan (Aug 21, 2012)

Nothing I missed? Any advice in general, too?


----------



## Eric ASche (Aug 21, 2012)

Don't be a drunk asshole or become a junkie. You will come across people you dont like but keep your head up and keep going. When its bad and you can't hop out for days or find a ride it sucks. But you will eventually get to your destination. Even if it's no where. Talk to as many people as you can. Especially if they look like other travelers. Usually an experienced traveler will help you with a spot to crash. Watch out for home bums.


----------



## Doobie_D (Aug 21, 2012)

Yeah i think just the fact that you give a shit in the first place enough to ask how not to be a fuckhead then you'll be alright. Most kids are:

Im 17
Im a drunk ass
You cant tell me what to do
Anarchy
TRAINS
POOOOOOP ALL OVER YOUR SPOT!!!!


----------



## scatwomb (Aug 21, 2012)

Just don't fuck people over and you'll be okay.


----------



## DisgustinDustin (Aug 21, 2012)

Just don't fall in to the drinking all day type thing.


----------



## Doobie_D (Aug 21, 2012)

DisgustinDustin said:


> Just don't fall in to the drinking all day type thing.


Easier said then done


----------



## DoctorApocalypse (Aug 21, 2012)

Doobie_D said:


> Easier said then done


When you're waiting for hours and days for a ride, you get bored and the easiest thing to do is get drunk or otherwise unsober and chain smoke.


----------



## daveycrockett (Aug 21, 2012)

youre trying to ask how to act on the street? /trains? if you dont know youll find out.stupid fuckin question, maybe you should wait two more years instead of 1.


----------



## TanMan (Aug 21, 2012)

Wow, someone totally rated this thread as stupid. Way to fuck up my rating record for a legit question. lol

And to everyone else, thank you for your input. I'm just trying to do this right, you know? Trying to make sure I don't fuck up.


----------



## TanMan (Aug 21, 2012)

daveycrockett said:


> youre trying to ask how to act on the street? /trains? if you dont know youll find out.stupid fuckin question, maybe you should wait two more years instead of 1.


 
Ah, so it was you. I'm not asking how to act. It's pretty common sense 'How to act." No. Maybe I worded it wrong, but I was asking what NOT to do. What to avoid. Stuff like that. Having street smarts is a pretty obvious necessity. I just see a hell of a lot of posts roasting "stupid kids" and I would prefer avoiding that category. Many experienced riders seem to have a fuckload of bias toward newbies.


----------



## daveycrockett (Aug 21, 2012)

rating record???? if youre an inexperienced asshole , people will know.
ahh it was me?? have you met me?
im trying to tell you what youre asking makes you sound stupid.
"How do i not be an asshole?"
"dont want to be one of those 'kids'"
"what do i do?"
:" im so confused!^&$"
two more years


----------



## TanMan (Aug 21, 2012)

I was being sardonically humorous about the record thing. I really don't care. No need to snap at me. Sorry a question about how to not come off as an asshole makes me sound stupid. Sorry I'm turning to people who know better than me for help with an issue I have. No need to be pretentious. Thanks. I gave you no reason.


----------



## daveycrockett (Aug 21, 2012)

awww man you shitted on my lawn..
i dont care what you do but if you get your feelings hurt just by talking to someone who is giving their opinion of solely what you are asking,,
two more yrs
if i saw you on the streets id have drink with you i dont think you are an asshole just asking dumb questions. go out and do something,,look back on your question two years from now..and answer yourself...


----------



## TanMan (Aug 21, 2012)

Oh no man i'm not mad. I'm glad someone older is calling me out on that. I guess it's just I'm still sort of feeling like an outsider to this whole movement because I haven't gotten into it that much yet because I couldn't, which is why I want to go next year because I'll finally be able to with school out of the way. And nah, I cleaned the shit off your lawn, haha. Yeah, maybe I shoulda worded the question differently or maybe just not asked it. I guess it's just, seeing how everyone on here seems so experienced and I'm still so wet behind the ears I get kind of defensive sometimes. It's all good.


----------



## Doobie_D (Aug 21, 2012)

TanMan said:


> I guess it's just, seeing how everyone on here seems so experienced


 

You'd be surprised. Over the years ive seen a lot of people post a slew of retarded questions about trains, then ride a couple, then turn around and act like they have been riding since they rode a train out of their mothers vagina and know all there is to know.



Internet= informative yet silly place. Grain of salt


----------



## Eric ASche (Aug 21, 2012)

Doobie_D said:


> You'd be surprised. Over the years ive seen a lot of people post a slew of retarded questions about trains, then ride a couple, then turn around and act like they have been riding since they rode a train out of their mothers vagina and know all there is to know.
> 
> 
> 
> Internet= informative yet silly place. Grain of salt


Aren't they called oogles? Maybe he should have asked how to not be an oogle.


----------



## DisgustinDustin (Aug 21, 2012)

Doobie_D said:


> Easier said then done



Yeah.. It's hard not to. I'm traveling with some ill motherfuckers if they don't have a drink in the morning. But most times I'll wait till it gets later in the day before I join in..if I do.. I'll get shitty maybe twice a week. I like to smoke.. That's my thing.


----------



## nameless (Sep 8, 2012)

uhhhh dont spange people going INTO the stores, but rather, when they COME OUT...thats one thing i cant fucking stand when im with someone who does that, gets you kicked off the property and/or cops called almost every time
and wouldnt common sense suggest they would have "spare change" after they've bought what they need in the store?

and the hopouts are not dumpsters, keep your trash on you and they wont be blown up so bad, or keep your grocery bags and use em as trash bags...same concept as "dont shit where you sleep"


----------

